
Swift, defects thereof (2016) - xigency
http://zsmith.co/swift.html
======
melling
“The decision made by Swift's designers to use the word let instead of const
or even static is strange.”

    
    
       let greeting = “hello”
    

Is much nicer than

    
    
       constant greeting = “hello”
    

Haskell and OCaml use let for assignment (immutable).

